# Dieting Mindset



## Lynne (Sep 6, 2008)

A woman is walking into a coffee shop.  A beggar standing next to the entrance says, "I haven't eaten in a week."  The woman snaps her head and looks at him and says, "I wish I had your willpower."


----------



## stickarts (Sep 6, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 6, 2008)

*Curley*: What'll ya have? 
*Moe*: I'll have four pieces of burnt toast and a rotten egg. 
*Curley*: Why do you want that? 
*Moe*: I gotta tapeworm and it's good enough for him.

"Punch Drunks", 1934


----------

